

Gas Powered Games bets the company on Kickstarter - agent86
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gaspoweredgames/wildman-an-evolutionary-action-rpg/posts/388863

======
exterm
I backed this project. I really think the concept is promising and it would be
heart breaking to see this innovative company fall apart.

I can't see why this kickstarter gets so much less participation compared with
the planetary annihilation one last year. They promoted it heavily, giving
interviews to every gaming site there is.

I'm disappointed in the internet.

